# Why change from Vbulletin ?



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I really like the Vbulletin layout and wondered why it was ditched ??


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

spudsy said:


> I really like the Vbulletin layout and wondered why it was ditched ??


vBulletin is dying a death. No large board uses the new version, and they are abandoning support for the older version.
We've had so many issues with it over the last year, tbh I'm glad to be rid of it.

This new software gives us a huge range of options for new features, a better user experience across different devices, is easier to maintain, is easier to develop, has better anti-spam measures etc etc etc.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Probably just a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Never change something people like because people hate change lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BrahmaBull said:


> Never change something people like because people hate change lol


The positives that are coming FAR outweigh any niggly drawbacks for the change.
Seriously, give it a couple of weeks.. nobody will want to go back :thumb:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> The positives that are coming FAR outweigh any niggly drawbacks for the change.
> Seriously, give it a couple of weeks.. nobody will want to go back


So far every little thing I want to do is being prevented.

Want to upload a vid via tapa but can't?


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

passion ford changed to this layout hated it at first, but you soon get used to it.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Lorian said:


> The positives that are coming FAR outweigh any niggly drawbacks for the change.Seriously, give it a couple of weeks.. nobody will want to go back :thumb:


Hope you're right mate, I'm a bit put off at the minute.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

icgaf what layout was used :thumb: wont stop all the morons posting ^^ @liam0810


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> icgaf what layout was used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time of the month?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Time of the month?


Are you implying my comment is due to it being my time of the month? I can assure you that is not the case and I reiterate again changing the layout will not stop trolls on here....

just saying like :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sometimes these things have to be done. I own a site and am a few patches behind but am going to jump to the totally new version. Have already migrated to the cloud for ease of patching, single points of contact.

There will be very good reasons why Lorian has changed it. Need to move with the times.Hope it doesn't become cluttered as more advertising returns but that the price you may have to pay. Good on you @Lorian for making the move. I have known some board upgrades to be so dire that its put me off posting on them.

I am however annoyed that you got on iP4 before me!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IP is way better than VB imo.. never liked vb.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Their customer support is also exceptional. They migrated and backed up my site from a dedicated server to the cloud for peanuts. Very good to deal with.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Sometimes these things have to be done. *I own a site* and am a few patches behind but am going to jump to the totally new version. Have already migrated to the cloud for ease of patching, single points of contact.
> 
> There will be very good reasons why Lorian has changed it. Need to move with the times.Hope it doesn't become cluttered as more advertising returns but that the price you may have to pay. Good on you @Lorian for making the move. I have known some board upgrades to be so dire that its put me off posting on them.
> 
> I am however annoyed that you got on iP4 before me!


Dread to think what the content of that is.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

To put your mind at ease no animals were interfered with in the making of the site!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> icgaf what layout was used :thumb: wont stop all the morons posting ^^ @liam0810


yep still wont help get rid of all the cnuts on here. being fair if it did this site would have fcuk all members left


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> yep still wont help get rid of all the cnuts on here. being fair if it did this site would have fcuk all members left





> Are you implying my comment is due to it being my time of the month? I can assure you that is not the case and I reiterate again changing the layout will not stop trolls on here....
> 
> just saying like


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

^^^^Noice


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

>


i dont get that


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Sambuca said:


> i dont get that


 Think he's saying you're a phaggot [srs]


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

he goes to gym by me will have to chat him up and see if hes interested in a sword fight



> Think he's saying you're a phaggot [srs]


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't think site news and popular contributors should be priority as the side menu, Site news is not a regular updated thing and it isn't something we read regularly, it's just a waste of space being there. Also no one truly cares about who the popular posters are, both those sections should be removed and replaced with 'Recent posts' to allow easier browsing of the site.

I even think the statistic section would be better off in the footer section, displaying too much info just causes clutter and isn't as easy on the eyes or for browsing.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> i dont get that


i think its just proven what we've been saying mate!



> Think he's saying you're a phaggot [srs]


whats wrong with being gay mate?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> he goes to gym by me will have to chat him up and see if hes interested in a sword fight


Lol that ment to be threatening?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i think its just proven what we've been saying mate!
> 
> whats wrong with being gay mate?


You been shagging blokes now as well :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Lol that ment to be threatening?


u dont fancy a sword fight? i thought that image was a precursor to lubing the swords for battle????


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> u dont fancy a sword fight?


Pork swords?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> You been shagging blokes now as well :lol:


i have mate!

but serious question by the lads saying i'm a f4ggot. is there a problem being gay? why is it used as an insult?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Pork swords?


http://www.rathergood.com/jamie


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sambuca said:


> http://www.rathergood.com/jamie


Where you train anyway?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i have mate!
> 
> but serious question by the lads saying i'm a f4ggot. is there a problem being gay? why is it used as an insult?


Haha i new it...

Like being back at school mate, saying that its like most of the forum now. Majority of people look like shit calling people out because they know everything... well so they think :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Pork swords?


So as said mate. is it an issue if we are gay?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Haha i new it...
> 
> Like being back at school mate, saying that its like most of the forum now. Majority of people look like shit calling people out because they know everything... well so they think :lol:


it is mate. i'm just interested in why they think its acceptable to use mock someones sexuality. in my opinion thats as bad as racism


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> So as said mate. is it an issue if we are gay?


No.

Was more referring to you and sam svcking each other off and calling the whole board cvnts. Get over yourselves.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> No. Was more referring to you and sam svcking each other off and calling the whole board cvnts. Get over yourselves.


why are we gay though? as we agree on a point?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Where you train anyway?


who said i train


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> why are we gay though? as we agree on a point?


Post where I've mentioned sexuality or gtfo.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

****** crew checkin in.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Post where I've mentioned sexuality or gtfo.


sorry champ i'm not down with the lingo so not sure what gtfo means. But you posted a pic of 2 men what appears to be in some sort of sexual clinch. now mistaken me if i'm wrong but 2 men doing that kind of thing are usually gay


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> sorry champ i'm not down with the lingo so not sure what gtfo means. But you posted a pic of 2 men what appears to be in some sort of sexual clinch. now mistaken me if i'm wrong but 2 men doing that kind of thing are usually gay


Sounds like lots of assumptions.

Now please explain why the entire board are cvnts Mr God complex.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

did u go to the thorns brahma bull? we might know each other lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> did u go to the thorns brahma bull? we might know each other lol


Yep


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Yep


so u were in my year hmmmm


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> so u were in my year hmmmm


Not sure Samuel


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I don't think site news and popular contributors should be priority as the side menu, Site news is not a regular updated thing and it isn't something we read regularly, it's just a waste of space being there. Also no one truly cares about who the popular posters are, both those sections should be removed and replaced with 'Recent posts' to allow easier browsing of the site.
> 
> I even think the statistic section would be better off in the footer section, displaying too much info just causes clutter and isn't as easy on the eyes or for browsing.


The news section is there until everything settles down/ Lots of people are logging in and seeing the new forum for the first time - this way there's a very prominent thread explaining what's happening.

I think a lot of the popular contributors would disagree about the other box! It'll be moved further down at a later stage though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Not sure Samuel


 thats not my name lol =[


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Sounds like lots of assumptions. Now please explain why the entire board are cvnts Mr God complex.


why do i have a god complex? Becuase its my opinion that most of the board nowadays are cnuts? to be honest you are pretty much proving my point kiddo.

how is it an assumption? was it not your assumption that as me and Sam agreed on a point that we must carry out sexual acts on each other? look Mr Bull i think you seem to have some issues with peoples sexuality and see it as it being wrong if a man loves another man. I believe that this may help

http://www.wikihow.com/Deal-With-Internalized-Homophobia

good luck and god bless


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> why do i have a god complex? Becuase its my opinion that most of the board nowadays are cnuts? to be honest you are pretty much proving my point kiddo.
> 
> how is it an assumption? was it not your assumption that as me and Sam agreed on a point that we must carry out sexual acts on each other? look Mr Bull i think you seem to have some issues with peoples sexuality and see it as it being wrong if a man loves another man. I believe that this may help
> 
> ...


I think it's fine if you love other men mate. You need to stop making assumptions from a single gif


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> I think it's fine if you love other men mate. You need to stop making assumptions from a single gif


but the gif was of two men perfoming a sexual act and this was supposed to be an insult. therefore i must assume you are homophobic.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> but the gif was of two men perfoming a sexual act and this was supposed to be an insult. therefore i must assume you are homophobic.


What sexual act did you see take place mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> What sexual act did you see take place mate?


Brahma if you are now going to say that this act was not sexual and that he was just applying talc to stop him chaffing then how does that link to the post that you replied to?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> but the gif was of two men perfoming a sexual act and this was supposed to be an insult. therefore i must assume you are homophobic.


Don't wanna get involved in whatever is going on lol, but if either you or sam were a female and he'd posted a gif of a woman sucking a man off what would you of assumed then?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Brahma if you are now going to say that this act was not sexual and that he was just applying talc to stop him chaffing then how does that link to the post that you replied to?


I was referring to you acting like you have talc in your Jap eye


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Don't wanna get involved in whatever is going on lol, but if either you or sam were a female and he'd posted a gif of a woman sucking a man off what would you of assumed then?


would he be calling us c0ck suckers?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> would he be calling us c0ck suckers?


lol, I dunno mate... just putting it to you (not in you, just to clear that up  )


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> lol, I dunno mate... just putting it to you (not in you, just to clear that up  )


stop flirting with me Mark, Brahma will get jealous


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> stop flirting with me Mark, Brahma will get jealous


Your trolling is ruining this forum.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Your trolling is ruining this forum.


Not really... I love watching a good argument lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Your trolling is ruining this forum.


yeah mark you are ruining this forum. you buggar


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Your trolling is ruining this forum.


wow


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> wow


Don't tell me you've had a sense of humour bypass.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

I miss the old layout :2guns:


----------

